# Imortal Ice tested by Road Bike Action



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

magazine, good review. I'm glad I got my son the bike and the price can't be beat. Yes they do point out that the only "french" on it is the name., but their quote is nobody's perfect.


----------

